# Mink????????



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

These are the pics of my mock mink/mink kitts.
The photo's dont' show the correct colour although I've had them in direct daylight in some of them.
There are two shades of mink but I think they are both mock as they are from a line that has platinum in it.

These two are the same kitt.



















This one is a bit darker but is not russian blue even though it looks as if it might be.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Yum I love minks.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

theyre very sweet


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

LisaLQ said:


> Yum I love minks.


These are the first ones I've had and I'm presuming they are mock as they are from the plat lines.
As I say there are at least three shades but I know this happens with minks.
I've kept three does and two of the bucks to see what I get in later litters.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

i have lots of minks these look lovely!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I always thought mock minks were warmer and had ruby eyes. Til I got Gordon:










To be fair, he has got very dark ruby eyes, but that could be because markings often dilute them. However, he was so blue as a kitten, we thought he was russian blue. But he's not, as you can see now.

I'm sure there'll be a test mating you can do to work out whether they're mock or not, but I never bothered with Gordon as he's not for breeding from (being the son of a pet shop rat).


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well I know they are form the lines with plat in them so I'm presuming 'mock' rather than just mink.

I'll have to take a better look at their eyes to be honest I 'think' they black but I suppose they could be very dark ruby!

Here's a young russian blue satin rex I have to compare to the mink. The two bottom ones are the mink. I'll get a pic of themt ogether tomorrow I dont' ahve the time just now.


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

The bottom pics in the last post, look dark phase pearl?

in the first post, the top 2 are of the same rat, correct? the hue and tone is off one the first picture, but the second looks more accurate, and looks more russian pearl?

















compared to below pic of yours...


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You'd have been able to tell as babies. Russian pearl babies are much lighter than mink or dark phase pearl:



















My russian pearl:



























She's actually darkened up quite nicely into what looks more like a heavily silvered dove. She's more dovey than her dove brother :lol2:

Unless those two rats are in extremely poor light, neither of them look russian pearl to me.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Whatever colour they turn out to be - I'm loving them!! :flrt:


----------



## Minerva (Aug 24, 2008)

Mink as you know is very variable especially in kittens, ranging from a cool bluey shade, to a warm rusty hue, my russian pearls are quite a cold bluey even as tiny kittens, yours somewhat warmer, even in the ones which the tone is off slightly (pics 3+4).
Hope is gorgeous though, much more even than mine.

hmm, i had this conversation earlier lol, but is dark phase russian pearl, possible or not? random musings!

Dawn, the best bet would be to see what the undercolour is? colour down to the roots would point to mink etc, white roots pearl etc.
Also the coat itself can be a clue, russian based coat vs non russian coat in terms of texture, and look for heathering too.

Gorgeous rats though! :mf_dribble:


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Mine aren't russian pearl, although there is RB in the line as well, they are too brown for that.
I'll see if I can get pics outside on Friday as I'm away tomorrow.
They are under a 10% UVB 4ft tube.

I'll also go and compare russian pearl as well.

The other one is definitely not DPP as I've had those and these are nothing like them.

Minerva I posted as you did,
They have colour all the way to the roots although as I say there is russian blue satin rex in their line as well.
They have one russian blue satin rex grandfather on both sides.

Their colour is definitley more like the first pic in the first post.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If anything, the tone is off in the first two pics (slightly too warm - the minks weren't that brown). Pics 3 and 4 are identical to what she looked like then in real life (before her crazy moult).



















She's definitely pearl, as she's made me some lovely DPP babies who've just gone off to new homes (I kept two black berkies to make me some lovely dovely hoodies - and mink, pearl, russian blue and russian pearl no doubt, not forgetting black!) :lol2:

I'm not one for rainbow litters personally, but that's my super licky pet line - not for show, unless one pops up that's nice.

Ps. Dark phase russian pearls are possible, in fact Hope would qualify as one. But as russian pearl is dove with the pearl gene modifying it - a dark phase russian pearl could only get as dark as a dove. That's why I dont think it's possible that these ones are that, unless they're very very dark dove base. Even my dark dove boy (too blue for show) isn't that dark.


----------

